# R60v arrived



## scottgough

More than a tad excited to get home and open this later!


----------



## dajowr

Lucky boy, I really want one!


----------



## froggystyle

^ Me too!


----------



## Jacko112

Soooo jealous! Enjoy - I'd love one - which is best a R60 or a divorce?


----------



## NickdeBug

Jacko112 said:


> Soooo jealous! Enjoy - I'd love one - which is best a R60 or a divorce?


I think that they come as a package deal


----------



## h1udd

much envy ..... much much envy


----------



## GCGlasgow

Plenty of pics will be appreciated.


----------



## scottgough

So it took a while to unbox


----------



## scottgough

Happy as a pig in the proverbial !


----------



## Dallah

Jacko112 said:


> Soooo jealous! Enjoy - I'd love one - which is best a R60 or a divorce?


Take my word. A divorce is far far more expensive.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice pics...like watching a birth


----------



## Toby-IOM

Ohhhh, Shiny


----------



## Rhys

Dallah said:


> Take my word. A divorce is far far more expensive.


Q: What's the longest sentence in the world?

A: "I do..."


----------



## Wobin19

Very nice too. Fun times ahead!


----------



## scottgough

Wobin19 said:


> Very nice too. Fun times ahead!


 Managed to pull a decent espresso on 5th attempt. 18g in 45g out in 30sec profile A ! This whole pressure profile adds a whole new variable (head f**k) to the equation.


----------



## anton78

Oh God the shiny! LOOK AT THE SHINY!


----------



## 4085

How is this machine being received? Ignore the shine aspect, I am presuming that its ability to pressure profile, given it an edge but how does it compare with the normal machines that are rolled out for home profiling, the Vesuvius and GS3?


----------



## Deejaysuave

Lovely stuff


----------



## scottgough

dfk41 said:


> How is this machine being received? Ignore the shine aspect, I am presuming that its ability to pressure profile, given it an edge but how does it compare with the normal machines that are rolled out for home profiling, the Vesuvius and GS3?


 To be honest I'm struggling to find meaningful reviews. Seattlle Coffee Gear seem to really rate it, as do Whole Latte Love, both of whom have done full reviews. As it's relatively new I suppose we'll have to wait for the GS3 / Vesuvius side by side tests. Personally, it's doing everything I was expecting it to. Giotto Evo 2 to this so not an unimaginable leap. It's quieter, definitely more steam power, and the pressure profiling works as advertised, re heating is quick and the temp seems very stable. I'll report more as time goes on.


----------



## 4085

scottgough said:


> To be honest I'm struggling to find meaningful reviews. Seattlle Coffee Gear seem to really rate it, as do Whole Latte Love, both of whom have done full reviews. As it's relatively new I suppose we'll have to wait for the GS3 / Vesuvius side by side tests. Personally, it's doing everything I was expecting it to. Giotto Evo 2 to this so not an unimaginable leap. It's quieter, definitely more steam power, and the pressure profiling works as advertised, re heating is quick and the temp seems very stable. I'll report more as time goes on.


Be interesting to see how this goes as time progresses........well done


----------



## scottgough

dfk41 said:


> Be interesting to see how this goes as time progresses........well done


 Well the R60 is dead, so not great so far. No pump pressure at the brew head, oddly steam ok, and hot water ok, just nothing at brew head. Sounds like it's trying, so I'm guessing a solenoid failure or something. Only pulled about 10 shots!


----------



## 4085

terrible news......which retailer did you get this from?


----------



## hotmetal

I'll bet you a cup of coffee it's the feed pipe inside is kinked. Probably bends round too sharply and the wire that is supposed to stop it kinking has moved, so the pump runs but nothing comes from the group. I bet if you take the lid off you could sort it in 10 minutes. Then again it's under warranty so speak to the shop first.


----------



## Xpenno

Don't leave it on with no water in the brew boiler or you may damage the heating elements.


----------



## scottgough

hotmetal said:


> I'll bet you a cup of coffee it's the feed pipe inside is kinked. Probably bends round too sharply and the wire that is supposed to stop it kinking has moved, so the pump runs but nothing comes from the group. I bet if you take the lid off you could sort it in 10 minutes. Then again it's under warranty so speak to the shop first.


Yes, I will speak to BB first. I've been sitting on my hands for the past hour trying to stop myself taking it apart lol


----------



## hotmetal

BB have great reputation and probably Rocket will be all over it too so don't worry. If it's what I think it is, it's a simple fix, but as it's so new they might just send a van to exchange it. Either that or tell you what to do. I'm not going to 2nd guess them but sure it will be sorted.


----------



## scottgough

To be honest I'm pretty pragmatic about these things. I work for Mercedes so fully aware that sometimes 'shit just happens' I'm sure BB will sort it


----------



## froggystyle

Grim, this is the second R60 i have heard about having issues.

@scottgough This is copied from someone else who had an issue, not sure which pipe though, but maybe worth a quick open and check.

"They collected the machine and diagnosed the issue a simple kink in a pipe which prob happened in transit looking at it"


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> How is this machine being received? Ignore the shine aspect, I am presuming that its ability to pressure profile, given it an edge but how does it compare with the normal machines that are rolled out for home profiling, the Vesuvius and GS3?


The GS3 isn't designed to pressure profile. It requires aftermarket mods to do that.


----------



## scottgough

froggystyle said:


> Grim, this is the second R60 i have heard about having issues.
> 
> @scottgough This is copied from someone else who had an issue, not sure which pipe though, but maybe worth a quick open and check.
> 
> "They collected the machine and diagnosed the issue a simple kink in a pipe which prob happened in transit looking at it"


After talking to BB this morning, I decided to put mine in the car and pay them a visit . They couldn't fix it, it appeared to be the stepper valve that had gone. BB were as fantastic as ever and gave me a new machine to come back with, always so glad I buy from them. I guess things happen, I'm not unduly concerned about it, machines are getting more technical, things will go, it's just a fact of life really. It's the way it's dealt with that's important.


----------



## 4085

Wonder what would have happened if you had taken the skin flint approach suggested by some on here and saved a few shillings initially and bought it from Europe


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> Wonder what would have happened if you had taken the skin flint approach suggested by some on here and saved a few shillings initially and bought it from Europe


It would be on its way back to Europe?


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> Wonder what would have happened if you had taken the skin flint approach suggested by some on here and saved a few shillings initially and bought it from Europe


It would have to be shipped back to whichever European retailer it came from after a bit of wrangling and then the LONG wait to get the machine back safely and repaired....I don't think he would have a new machine on the bench as he has now!


----------



## 4085

DavecUK said:


> It would have to be shipped back to whichever European retailer it came from after a bit of wrangling and then the LONG wait to get the machine back safely and repaired....I don't think he would have a new machine on the bench as he has now!


Quite agree Dave, but, after an extended period of no machine, he could rest assured that he had still saved enough for a fish supper with the savings.....


----------



## NickdeBug

Hmmmm, looks like the Sage bashers might have to turn their attention to Rocket for a while.

Good to hear of quick resolution. Sometimes it is worth the little extra.


----------



## jlarkin

dfk41 said:


> Wonder what would have happened if you had taken the skin flint approach suggested by some on here and saved a few shillings initially and bought it from Europe


This is so boring, why constantly try to grind the same axe. We already know you've happily bought goods from one such European retailer. Just because it was a grinder and not a machine you were still happily fueling the box shifters when it suited you.

You pay your money and make your choice like anything else


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> Quite agree Dave, but, after an extended period of no machine, he could rest assured that he had still saved enough for a fish supper with the savings.....


I can't actually find the R2D2 cheaper from the mainland so he wouldn't even be eating a fish supper


----------



## h1udd

jlarkin said:


> This is so boring, why constantly try to grind the same axe.


to blind side you into not noticing that all the time these r60s are failing and breaking the Sage Units are enjoying a much higher reliability percentage


----------



## risky

scottgough said:


> Managed to pull a decent espresso on 5th attempt. 18g in 45g out in 30sec profile A ! This whole pressure profile adds a whole new variable (head f**k) to the equation.


Just do what everyone else with a pressure profiling machine seems to do which is use a flat 6 bar profile.


----------



## 4085

Ha to you! I bought a grinder simply because the likelihood of it being damaged in transit, coming straight from the factory on a pallet is unlikely. The same cannot be said of a machine because of all the intricate parts inside. If that makes you think I am grinding an axe of some sort, then so be it


----------



## ChilledMatt

dfk41 said:


> Quite agree Dave, but, after an extended period of no machine, he could rest assured that he had still saved enough for a fish supper with the savings.....


But after presumably taking a day off work and an extended drive to the Midlands and back he could have had a meal in a Michelin starred restaurant!


----------



## scottgough

Well I didn't need to take a day off work, I can come and go as i please, and I didn't worry about being able to eat in a Michelin starred restaurant, as thanks to BB I was back home enjoying espresso again. Now can we all just be nice?


----------

